# Trenbolone vs Deca (The big Debate)



## AceOfSpadez

*Deca vs Trenbolone (Overall results)*​
Trenbolone 14676.44%Deca4523.56%


----------



## AceOfSpadez

*Dianabol, Test, Deca - Cycle 1*

Deca is considerd the best bulker but others say that trenbolone is better, not only are the gains better on trenbolone, but the strength gains are out the roof, and it also helps with fat loss, providing you eat clean.

*Anadrol, Test, Tren - Cycle 2*

Trenbolone is considerd the GOD of steroids, its said to be the best Bulker and Cutter, but is also said to have the most negative effects on the user.

I'm looking for individuals that have used both trenbolone, and deca cycles, for bulking purposes, without bringing up the negative sides as we all know (trens the worst), which of these cycles do you find is the best for EVERYTHING associated with steroids. (Strength, Fatloss, Gains, muscle hardness and tone)

I'm after opinions, so far im told that trenbolone does everything, Enhances your physique, promotes fat loss, insane strength, builds up muscle faster then any other steroid, providing the user trains, eats, and sleeps.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Bump? - come on guys  lets discuss  i really am curious as to what you guys think.


----------



## Gee-bol

dont like deca at all,does nothing for me personally..only tren once,couldn't only cope with the crippling head aches for a couple of weeks before i got sick though,thinking of trying tren enth for my next cycle though.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Ah awesome, the headaches could have been down to 2reasons, 1 dehydration or 2 progesterone, both two highly common reasons when on tren as far as my research goes... but of course i could be wrong? i know you have to make sure to drink plenty on trenbolone.


----------



## d4ead

I'm different from most people I know, I respond awesomely to deca far better then I do on tren.

That said I like both compounds.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

d4ead said:


> I'm different from most people I know, I respond awesomely to deca far better then I do on tren.
> 
> That said I like both compounds.


When you say you respond better to deca? do you mean it gives you a more Full look then trenbolone does? cause i've noticed this with a lot of my friends, when on deca, they get a very full look, but when on tren they get a very dry and ripped look.

I think its because deca holds more water then tren, another thing i often find is... when my pals come off deca they seem to drop in size almost immediately, which i find strange, cause i don't see this as bad with tren, my guess is because it possibly holds less water.

What was your strength gains like d4ead? on the trenbolone, in comparison to the deca.


----------



## Gee-bol

the head aches defo wernt caused by dehydration i was drinking tonnes,progestrone could be the answer though,didnt though that was a common side effect,also couldnt have sex with my girl for more than 5 minutes before i started hyperventilating due to the effect it had on my cardio.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

I think you'd have been better off running Cabergoline along side your cycle if this was the case, i believe it help the negative effects of progesterone, such as headaches, or prolactin gyno, or sexual issues.

I'm not 100% sure about this, so don't quote me on it if I'm wrong, but I believe by theory that progesterone is also a reason why 19-nor are so suppressive to the HPTA, so I believe that if you take cabergoline it could possibly help prevent the shutdown from tren or deca or atleast make it less as harsh.

Dunno what your views are on this.


----------



## Gee-bol

i had caber on hand but wasnt gonna use it until i felt the effects of progestrone (never knew headaches were one tbh) didnt experience gyno or sexual issues.

i


----------



## d4ead

AceOfSpadez said:


> When you say you respond better to deca? do you mean it gives you a more Full look then trenbolone does? cause i've noticed this with a lot of my friends, when on deca, they get a very full look, but when on tren they get a very dry and ripped look.
> 
> I think its because deca holds more water then tren, another thing i often find is... when my pals come off deca they seem to drop in size almost immediately, which i find strange, cause i don't see this as bad with tren, my guess is because it possibly holds less water.
> 
> What was your strength gains like d4ead? on the trenbolone, in comparison to the deca.


Strength gains similar tbh I get better power from winny then either.

Yes you defo hold way more water on deca there's no denying that, so you will notice more weight loss when you come off cycle.

However for me I find my mean gains after this has happened are much the same and I prefer the bulk look to the lean look, while I'm on.

I did try 12 weeks on deca followed by 8 weeks tren with 1g test throughout. That was interesting.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Gee-bol said:


> i had caber on hand but wasnt gonna use it until i felt the effects of progestrone (never knew headaches were one tbh) didnt experience gyno or sexual issues.
> 
> i


 Well you do now  so maybe if you start tren e you may consider it?


----------



## AceOfSpadez

d4ead said:


> Strength gains similar tbh I get better power from winny then either.
> 
> Yes you defo hold way more water on deca there's no denying that, so you will notice more weight loss when you come off cycle.
> 
> However for me I find my mean gains after this has happened are much the same and I prefer the bulk look to the lean look, while I'm on.
> 
> I did try 12 weeks on deca followed by 8 weeks tren with 1g test throughout. That was interesting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


interesting, i've never known anyone to say deca gave simular strength gains to tren, or winstrol giving better strength gains? tren is usually UNREAL when it comes to strength gains... and judging by what i've seen i think trenbolone has gave more size in the way of lean muscle overall, where as deca i think its mainly DURING the cycle you get your most desired look, but i am a strict believer that each indervidual is effected differently from steroids hence different results.

Did you find yourself getting leaner whilst taking Trenbolone? and what sides did you experiance? (Cough? sweats etc)


----------



## d4ead

Yes its like sleeping in a swimming pool when I'm on tren, great for slimming.

I don't know mate I said it was different. I've tried a few different ugl I just don't get the huge power gains others talk off.

That said my biggest dose was 600mg pw


----------



## Kiwi

I like both

Deca good as it takes away my knee pain ( arthritis). Don't have issues with water retention. My last cycle of test and deca I had nice lean gains with veins popping out over my arms, chest etc.

Tren good strength gains, muscles look nice and hard. Bit of tossing and turning at nights with some sweating, nothing too bad though.

While on a test and deca cycle one time I added in 4 weeks of tren a as well. That gave me some very nice strength gains.


----------



## Mars

AceOfSpadez said:


> Well you do now  so maybe if you start tren e you may consider it?


Are you suggesting that he takes cabergoline if he gets headaches while running tren?


----------



## PHMG

Tbh, i think id rather cut them both out and just run more test with an oral (unless comp prepping as we all know what tren seems to do to your overall look).


----------



## 44carl44

Tren for lean gains.when I am on deca no mater how good my diet is or taking an ai I always keep a tone of water and have a face like a hampster.


----------



## babyfive

44carl44 said:


> Tren for lean gains.when I am on deca no mater how good my diet is or taking an ai I always keep a tone of water and have a face like a hampster.


thats called too much bloating bud.

u cant avoid that by doing alot of cardio, dun eat too much salt..

and u could run anavar in the end of the cycle, so u get the lean look


----------



## Trenzyme

i love tren, decas is a very good aas but no matter what ai or how clean my diet is i bloat like you wouldnt believe, i do LOADS of cardio to and dont eat any high salt foods

ive ran deca upto 600mg ew and tren upto 700mg ew and got to say strength total muscle gain and change in body comp tren wins every time, ime 400mg tren e blows 600mg deca away but apart from the bloat deca has next to no sides for me were as tren.. im running pro chem tri tren at the min and getting sick of waking up every couple of hours to dry myself down and change the sheets and pillow cases, running out of breath walking the dog and being a moody grumpy mofo but after being on for 4 weeks im watching my body change daily and strength increase every work outthe side dont seem to matter any more..


----------



## geordie_paul

i used to prefer tren but on last cycle experienced very high blood pressure and heart palpatations so will be staying well clear which is a shame because found it really effective especially during comp prep


----------



## AceOfSpadez

mars1960 said:


> Are you suggesting that he takes cabergoline if he gets headaches while running tren?


Not really, i just think its a good rule of thumb to follow, as progresterone can cause many unwanted side effects, including headaches, as well as loss of sex drive, so i think it should be included in any 19-nor cycle as a rule of thumb to avoid any negative side effects.

I feel its pointless waiting for the negatives to happen when you can just avoid it all together and be better safe then sorry.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

I'm very pleased with this discussion, any more have experiance with the two? and have more they would like to add? i know that when i took tren for 1week as a test to my tolerance i noticed almost instant vascularity with in the first 5days of shooting.

Aswell as immediate hardening effect with in the first 2days, although i never experianced the cough everyone talks about or any nightsweats... i believe these effects usually come around week 3-4.


----------



## j.t

both but for different reasons


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Bump - Come on guys, i want to hear more reports on this deca vs tren?

Dosages used? results? 400mg tren vs 600mg deca? etc


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn

Ive tried both, i found deca gave me a fuller look (water retention), Tren Ace had me benching 180kg for reps! but the horrid tren cough a couple times and sweating a bucket through the night led me to have a break. but ive recently started up again Russian TrenAce (best around at the moment imo).


----------



## energize17

Ill go with tren all the time reasone being I seem to make more gains of a low dose of tren in comparison to using deca at a higher dose. This is probly due to the fact tren has an anabolic ratio of 500 and deca is around like 125 correct me if I'm wrong that said I more sides on tren than anyother compound I have used but I'm not one to let sides stop me finish my cycle on. Don't get me wrong deca does have its benefits but due to the fact I can expect to lose a couple percent of BF whilst bulking on tren. That's me anyway


----------



## 1982chris1982

I prefer tren personally though I find the constant sweating off putting nowt worse thn walking around wif 2 big sweat patches under your arms!!! I would of thought tht the head aches from the tren could b from high blood pressure.. Could be wrong though


----------



## ausbuilt

i ran test 1000mg/week + tren e at 800mg/week from about sept last year through to feb this year; with arimidex every 2nd day; found it a very comfortable cycle. Strong as an Ox, and generally felt great. I woke up with a wet pillow, but thats the only tren side I had. While I was breathing a bit heavier doing my cardio, my HR was about the same, and I had to increase the resistance.. (using polar HR monitor with matching settings on cross trainer at virgin active). Sex drive? three times per day was comfortable..

Its my favourite cycle. From May (i'd prefer sooner, but am having forced time as a natty as I'm in Oz until the end of the month, and everything is illegal here.. including HCG!) I will be running test prop + tren ace as a site injection protocol (as proposed in Author L Rea's book "building the perfect beast"); there are other choices, but I'm basing my protocol on test prop, tren ace, and masteron for multiple cycles. I will also through in Dbol/Oxy, alternating them as the difference between cycles.

Main difference with summer coming up will simply be diet... the reason is, when it comes to AAS, unless dieting for a comp, I think test+tren are the best combo i've ever tried (in about 9 years of cycles over a 23 year period- and I've tried just about everything in my early years, had a long time of, but have found in the last 2 years- that test+tren just are so far ahead of the rest for muscle growth...)

during the decade I had OFF steroids, i developed high BP (got fat); so 2 years ago when i decided to get back in shape, just added enalapril to my cycles, and have never had a problems since..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> i ran test 1000mg/week + tren e at 800mg/week from about sept last year through to feb this year; with arimidex every 2nd day; found it a very comfortable cycle. Strong as an Ox, and generally felt great. I woke up with a wet pillow, but thats the only tren side I had. While I was breathing a bit heavier doing my cardio, my HR was about the same, and I had to increase the resistance.. (using polar HR monitor with matching settings on cross trainer at virgin active). Sex drive? three times per day was comfortable..
> 
> Its my favourite cycle. From May (i'd prefer sooner, but am having forced time as a natty as I'm in Oz until the end of the month, and everything is illegal here.. including HCG!) I will be running test prop + tren ace as a site injection protocol (as proposed in Author L Rea's book "building the perfect beast"); there are other choices, but I'm basing my protocol on test prop, tren ace, and masteron for multiple cycles. I will also through in Dbol/Oxy, alternating them as the difference between cycles.
> 
> Main difference with summer coming up will simply be diet... the reason is, when it comes to AAS, unless dieting for a comp, I think test+tren are the best combo i've ever tried (in about 9 years of cycles over a 23 year period- and I've tried just about everything in my early years, had a long time of, but have found in the last 2 years- that test+tren just are so far ahead of the rest for muscle growth...)
> 
> during the decade I had OFF steroids, i developed high BP (got fat); so 2 years ago when i decided to get back in shape, just added enalapril to my cycles, and have never had a problems since..


Was going to ask what you was going to be running, what you have stated, i'm thinking something along them lines. Not sure what to do yet, but what you posted is a big posibility.


----------



## PharmaSay

Well i voted for tren, but i do like deca. The best use ive found for it is to moderate the sides from tren;

instead of 400mg tren, use 250mg tren and 250 deca. Bob in some winny and its my fave cycle.


----------



## ausbuilt

PharmaSay said:


> Well i voted for tren, but i do like deca. The best use ive found for it is to moderate the sides from tren;
> 
> instead of 400mg tren, use 250mg tren and 250 deca. Bob in some winny and its my fave cycle.


how do you get it up?????????????


----------



## rookie112

Im currently using tren and deca.. liking it alot.


----------



## PharmaSay

ausbuilt said:


> how do you get it up?????????????


Never had any steroid negatively affect my performance. I dont even need any pct meds to recover either


----------



## blackbeard

PharmaSay said:


> Never had any steroid negatively affect my performance. I dont even need any pct meds to recover either


I never had even a hint of problems in my 20's as soon as i hit my 30's while on a deca course with no test the dreaded deca dick struck with a vengeance,never used deca since,that was 2004 so a while back..Oh the recovery was easy enough,just stressful at the time.


----------



## gearchange

I love the pain free workouts with deca but I love the (off the planet) strength you get with tren.Ive only used tren e so no coughing for me and minimal sweats.


----------



## ginnus21

I'm on a deca/test cycle now , strength always increasing. I've used tren-e before had the cough, sweats and sleepless nights. SNORING number one prob with tren for me. For me strength same on both. Throw in some anavar to get massive strength gains. Definately look leaner on tren, but I think deca cycle is just more productive.

The tren sides for me were unbearable by week 8-9. Couldn't even train by that stage, was knackered by lack of sleep and inability for cardio, being a plasterer probably didn't help.

All that said I have a tren cycle planned for June...


----------



## Jimbo 1

I voted for Tren as last year on Test E 1050mg Parabolan 3 Tren A/E/H 525mg a week + HGH I looked v good,

I love Deca too for bulking through the winter months i don't have a bad thing to say about either,

I sweat more on Deca lol rolling & swapping the pillow,

I'm a week in on Parabolan 3 525mg/Test E 505mg/Masteron 350mg/HGH 5ius a wk am already getting ripped & stronger by the day

seem to be sleeping better on this cycle than the Test E 600mg Deca 600mg & EQ 600mg cycle i did in the winter


----------



## TH0R

mars1960 said:


> Are you suggesting that he takes cabergoline if he gets headaches while running tren?


 :lol: :lol:

How goes it Mars, still having to correct all the "experts" mate :lol:

More than likely high bp caused headaches Aceofspuds, especially if there were no other prog signs 

Celery juice would of been better


----------



## Shreds

PharmaSay said:


> Well i voted for tren, but i do like deca. The best use ive found for it is to moderate the sides from tren;
> 
> instead of 400mg tren, use 250mg tren and 250 deca. Bob in some winny and its my fave cycle.


No test in there?

whats it like running 2 19 nor's mate, prog gyno must be a issue no?


----------



## PharmaSay

Shreds said:


> No test in there?
> 
> whats it like running 2 19 nor's mate, prog gyno must be a issue no?


My take is that without oestrogen the progestogenic effects of 19 nor's wont cause gyno.

The way in which i plan my cycles is to rather than take AI's, SERM's, dopamine agonist's etc just take steroids that work personally for you with the minimum sides to gains.


----------



## Guest

i thought caber controlled prolactin why do people suggest it for progesterone sides???


----------



## PharmaSay

Your bang on the money but I have no idea behind the prolactin/progesterone confusion.


----------



## Shreds

This isnt really 'the big debate' because tren is obviously going to be favoured, as the majority of us are after a big lean ripped psysique, tren, although harsh on sides gives that in every aspect.

No competition im sorry between the two.


----------



## yeti

Shreds said:


> This isnt really 'the big debate' because tren is obviously going to be favoured, as the majority of us are after a big lean ripped psysique, tren, although harsh on sides gives that in every aspect.
> 
> No competition im sorry between the two.


What about NPP and Tren ?


----------



## Shreds

yeti said:


> What about NPP and Tren ?


Well NPP is just a nandrolone with a phenyl prop ester isnt it? So the ester wont determine the effectiveness/harshess of the compound will it?

Deca is just, nandrolone deconate. same drug, different ester.

Tren is completly different.


----------



## Guest

im not a bodybuilder but my tuppenceworth..iv taken test/deca and last year test/tren e...and the tren worked for me....i dropped from 22.5 stone to 20st 4lb with no cardio, strength went thru the roof and it was the best 'look' iv ever had....so im running test and tren again this year..yup, got sweats at night but that was all the sides i had....deffo works for me


----------



## Shreds

gbn69 said:


> im not a bodybuilder but my tuppenceworth..iv taken test/deca and last year test/tren e...and the tren worked for me....i dropped from 22.5 stone to 20st 4lb with no cardio, strength went thru the roof and it was the best 'look' iv ever had....so im running test and tren again this year..yup, got sweats at night but that was all the sides i had....deffo works for me


Did you gain muscle obviously yes? Because you said your weight (bf) just went down, so i presume your muscle mass went up?


----------



## maged

u cant compare deca with trenbolone...u may compare it with boldenone... but not trenbolone... as deca is for bulking...trenbolone is for lean muscles gains...


----------



## andzlea69

out of interest can these two be used together ?


----------



## maged

andzlea69 said:


> out of interest can these two be used together ?


yes... they can be used together...but u have to put into consideration that ur prolctyn will be elevated and thats u wont wish to happen...

it is better to stack tren with boldenone for and advanced user for bulking


----------



## AceOfSpadez

maged said:


> yes... they can be used together...but u have to put into consideration that ur prolctyn will be elevated and thats u wont wish to happen...
> 
> it is better to stack tren with boldenone for and advanced user for bulking


whats the benefits to adding EQUPOISE to a trenbolone cycle? and at what dosage? cause i been thinking somewhere in the future about doing.

1-4 Anadrol 100mg

test e 800mg

tren e 600mg

Eq  u 1000mg


----------



## Itchy Nips

maged said:


> yes... they can be used together...but u have to put into consideration that ur prolctyn will be elevated and thats u wont wish to happen...
> 
> it is better to stack tren with boldenone for and advanced user for bulking


so you could run 400 of each with say 1500 test and use AI for test and bromo for deca/tren?


----------



## maged

AceOfSpadez said:


> whats the benefits to adding EQUPOISE to a trenbolone cycle? and at what dosage? cause i been thinking somewhere in the future about doing.
> 
> 1-4 Anadrol 100mg
> 
> test e 800mg
> 
> tren e 600mg
> 
> Eq u 1000mg


IMO i would definitly run the test at a higher dose than tren and eq, 1000mg is to much...but it differs from one to another and also how many cycles a person have done, his status, etc...



paddy86 said:


> so you could run 400 of each with say 1500 test and use AI for test and bromo for deca/tren?


for my personal cycles...if i have to stack another compund with tren it would be eq, i will never take deca again... but if u want it, its ur choice, IMO it is better to make the deca dosage higher than tren, and the test higher than both of them, but 1500mg test for a 400mg tren & 400mg deca is too much...

and as for the ancillaries, it differ from person to person...i myself not a gyno pron at all... so if i ran what u stated above i would only be taking dostinex or bromo for deca/tren... but i wont take any AI's


----------



## tpeter

Why no AI maged?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11

maged said:


> u cant compare deca with trenbolone...u may compare it with boldenone... but not trenbolone... as deca is for bulking...trenbolone is for lean muscles gains...


tren can be used it either cut or bulk


----------



## maged

tpeter said:


> Why no AI maged?


read carefully... i said i am not a gyno pron... so i myself dont use ai...i dont need it, but others may need it cuz they r senstive to gyno...


----------



## TH0R

maged said:


> u cant compare deca with trenbolone...u may compare it with boldenone... but not trenbolone... as deca is for bulking...trenbolone is for lean muscles gains...


Can you explain how "deca is for bulking"


----------



## maged

tel3563 said:


> Can you explain how "deca is for bulking"


first, we have to be unified on how we 2 understand bulking...! cuz some people think that bulking is gaining muscle mass only, while others think it is gaining weight...either water weight or muscle weight...i go with 2...and thats what deca specifically does...bulk u up some muscles and some water...tren bulk u up pure muscles without water...thats lean muscle mass


----------



## darksider

deca for pure bulk tren for lean mass gains imho diet plays a big part too though


----------



## freeline

imo diet plays the only part..


----------



## tpeter

maged said:


> read carefully... i said i am not a gyno pron... so i myself dont use ai...i dont need it, but others may need it cuz they r senstive to gyno...


I'm not taking this cycle either and I'm 100 times hornier! I used it last cycle and had barely any sex drive increase.


----------



## TH0R

maged said:


> first, we have to be unified on how we 2 understand bulking...! cuz some people think that bulking is gaining muscle mass only, while others think it is gaining weight...either water weight or muscle weight...i go with 2...and thats what deca specifically does...bulk u up some muscles and some water...tren bulk u up pure muscles without water...thats lean muscle mass


I see where your coming from but disagree a little, I'm not into "bulking" as such, I don't want to look like sh1t 75% of the time and decent the other 25%, I'd rather look hench 99% of the time and except that my muscle gains will be MAYBE slightly slower than an all out bulker, I've tried it that way and I don't like it, seems very hard on the body to go to such extreme's. Better for me if I can just stay on the right side of gains whilst avoiding excess fat.

Regards Tren/Deca, I won't disagree that deca can give you water weight, but I will say it can be controlled very effectively with a good diet and keeping water intake high, 6L + for me.

The advantage of this is that it protects/eases joint pain considerably, quite the opposite of Tren, which fvcks my joints good and proper (as well as my brain:lol

I do know where your coming from regards tren deca, but deca CAN be used for cutting, no doubt at all, saying it is a bulking AAS does it an injustice IMO and does mislead ppl to thinking they can go gungho with diet whilst on deca as your gonna look a fat cnut anyway :lol:

Anyway, each to there own buddy:thumbup1:

BTW, your back is the spit image of dutch scotts mate (if thats you in avvy)


----------



## Ed Mac

Voted tren because in my opinion can not be beat for quality gains(especially big dose).like deca with tren too. currently on 8 month blast started with 1800 mgs test 800mg tren 400mg mast gains were great started to slow 8 weeks ago added in 800mg deca gains are on the up again. i also think the whole prolactin scaremongering is blown out of proportion running deca with tren, know alot of guys using both no issues.Have used deca before very succesfully for lean gains all down to diet.I always go for a longer cycle lean bulk dont like bloat have never had problems with deca to achieve this.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Ed Mac said:


> Voted tren because in my opinion can not be beat for quality gains(especially big dose).like deca with tren too. currently on 8 month blast started with 1800 mgs test 800mg tren 400mg mast gains were great started to slow 8 weeks ago added in 800mg deca gains are on the up again. i also think the whole prolactin scaremongering is blown out of proportion running deca with tren, know alot of guys using both no issues.Have used deca before very succesfully for lean gains all down to diet.I always go for a longer cycle lean bulk dont like bloat have never had problems with deca to achieve this.


1800mg of test? how much do you gain muscle wise when running such a high dosage? the usual 3month cycle you gain 20lbs TOPS... unless its your first cycle...

So running 1800mg of test? how much do you gain? does the higher dose really suffice in superior muscle gains?


----------



## TH0R

AceOfSpadez said:


> 1800mg of test? how much do you gain muscle wise when running such a high dosage? the usual 3month cycle you gain 20lbs TOPS... unless its your first cycle...
> 
> So running 1800mg of test? how much do you gain? does the higher dose really suffice in superior muscle gains?


20lbs of lean muscle max, no way buddy, maybe 7lbs of lean muscle, 7lbs of water and 6lbs of fat


----------



## AceOfSpadez

tel3563 said:


> 20lbs of lean muscle max, no way buddy, maybe 7lbs of lean muscle, 7lbs of water and 6lbs of fat


Thats a fair point pal... but check this out? on my first ever steroid cycle i actually gained 28lbs, and when i had my bodyfat measured i had only jumped by 3% and my water was in the normal range as i used arimidex... and when i finished i kept 22lbs of it... and everyone noticed the size difference, before, during, and after use i went from something silly like my starting weight was 74kgs my end result was 87kgs then after that i dropped to around 84lbs so yeh? first cycle i deffonately gained a good 22lbs, of which was around about 17lbs of LEAN MUSCLE and possible few pounds of fat.


----------



## TH0R

AceOfSpadez said:


> Thats a fair point pal... but check this out? on my first ever steroid cycle i actually gained 28lbs, and when i had my bodyfat measured i had only jumped by 3% and my water was in the normal range as i used arimidex... and when i finished i kept 22lbs of it... and everyone noticed the size difference, before, during, and after use i went from something silly like my starting weight was 74kgs my end result was 87kgs then after that i dropped to around 84lbs so yeh? first cycle i deffonately gained a good 22lbs, of which was around about 17lbs of LEAN MUSCLE and possible few pounds of fat.


Your obviously a genetic beast, I can see that from your pic


----------



## AceOfSpadez

tel3563 said:


> Your obviously a genetic beast, I can see that from your pic


Far from a genetic beast, i only weighed heaviest at 210lbs... and even then it was quite fat..

Also i believe the reason i gained so much is because i was no wear near my genetic peak at the time... and when i started steroids i made massive diet changes and training changes.... i stopped training like a natural basically and made that 3months of my life the only part of my life hahaha..

then as soon as i came off the gear i only had 6weeks rest and went straight back onto another cycle after PCT... which i found i only gained an extra 5pounds more then my first cycle putting me upto 89kgs, which sucked considering my first pushed me to 87kg...

So obviously i made plenty mistakes... and as for genetic freak? my pals gained the same as me on as small as 300mg of test once a week, he went from 13stone to 15 on his second cycle.

and his biceps look like michellin tyres.... i mean? test e usually hits you with in the 2nd to 4th week? with my pal you noticed the water hit him almost immediately with in the 3rd day, his chest was pushed further out and he gained something like 3kgs.


----------



## feuer frei

tren without one shadow of a doubt for me, it absolutely blows deca out of the water, i'll never bother with deca again tbh. why turn yourself into a water balloon on deca when you have a do everything in one steroid like tren?


----------



## The Big Dog

I have asked before and never got a full answer but why can't/shouldn't stack them together?

I.e- If I want to run 2ml of test 500 along side say 400 of Tren & Decca per week what would be the issue as I hear people on here say ' don't run together but I have never been told why?


----------



## bigpit

would there be any problem switching from deca to tren half way through a cycle??(not running both at same time but dropping deca and subbing tren?)


----------



## darksider

You can stack them together, the reason people SAY you cant is because they are both progestins and so amplify their sides ie milky nips and ****! I think its scaremongering due to hearsay mate.


----------



## darksider

bigpit said:


> would there be any problem switching from deca to tren half way through a cycle??(not running both at same time but dropping deca and subbing tren?)


Why do you wanna do that?


----------



## ciggy

darksider said:


> You can stack them together, the reason people SAY you cant is because they are both progestins and so amplify their sides ie milky nips and ****! I think its scaremongering due to hearsay mate.


 so say im running 600ml of test and 300ml of deca and had a bottle of tren e i could add it onto my cycle


----------



## darksider

Yeah no probs obviously you want enough time left to run so to get the most out of your tren


----------



## ciggy

iv got 5 week left on my cycle what would you recommend addin 300ml a week? cheers


----------



## darksider

do you mean 300mgs? ****in hope so!! If so yeah 300mgs is plenty for that cycle.


----------



## bigpit

darksider said:


> Why do you wanna do that?


well,it wouldn't be half way through,more like a couple of wks on deca then switch to tren. simply because i couldn't get hold of tren when i started this cycle but now have managed to get hold of some.


----------



## darksider

bigpit said:


> well,it wouldn't be half way through,more like a couple of wks on deca then switch to tren. simply because i couldn't get hold of tren when i started this cycle but now have managed to get hold of some.


If you want to switch no problem there I'm guessing that you've used both before??


----------



## ciggy

darksider said:


> do you mean 300mgs? ****in hope so!! If so yeah 300mgs is plenty for that cycle.


ha ha yeh 300mg lol dont worry aint over dosing lol cheers


----------



## bigpit

used deca several times but never tren.


----------



## The Big Dog

Thanks for clearing that up. I like both but not yet ran them together. I like the strength gains from tren but I also like the water around the joints from the decca so I will give them both ago together with Test I think.


----------



## darksider

bigpit said:


> used deca several times but never tren.


Cool have a go with the tren c what you think. Personally I think deca is sweet. But thats just me somthing about the test and deca just makes them work well together.

Trens a good med though you'll probably love it. Happy days all round!!


----------



## bigpit

darksider said:


> Cool have a go with the tren c what you think. Personally I think deca is sweet. But thats just me somthing about the test and deca just makes them work well together.
> 
> Trens a good med though you'll probably love it. Happy days all round!!


cheers mate,been trying to get some tren for a while but doesn't seem very popular/much used round my area. does sound like something i'll like though!


----------



## Rick89

I rate both very highly for mass and strength/power!

I used deca first ran with test and dianabol. Diet was around 5000cals a day mostly clean foods, had very little bloat and fast gains in mass and strength, no side effects at all felt pretty healthy tbh, and will deffo run cycle again!

Recently tried tren ace for the first time ran along test and dianabol, had awsome strength gains and mass, very similar to gains from deca, although more vascular, cals were around 8000 with a little junk here and there but not too much bloat. The side effects far higher than deca with high blood pressure and when i jab i get a cough instantly but goes pretty quick, sweat alot through day but not when sleeping, very aggressive, having to watch temper alot.

Recover well from both also!

To conclude I rate both very highly , deca being less harsh but tren being ever so slightly more suitable for my training style at the moment, but will deffo use deca again in future and tren.


----------



## C.Hill

8000kcals? Fcuking hell!


----------



## cypssk

I like deca used tren a few times but not no more cant handle the side effects from tren


----------



## Rick89

C.Hill said:
 

> 8000kcals? Fcuking hell!


Ive always had to eat alot to grow mate, I was 9 stone at 12 when started messing with weights, got to 18 stone at 18, slacked for few years and now back at 18 stone age 22 with diet at around 8000 cals most days. It gives me the gains i want/need to grow


----------



## BigBarnBoy

wow 8000 cals mate good eating...i run at around 5500 - 6000 and thought that was hard to keep up speically trying to keep fat to a minimum

On the debate its definatly tren for me i love the stuff always have done.. deca shuts me down big time i aint touched it much since my 1st cycle oh so long ago


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> Ive always had to eat alot to grow mate, I was 9 stone at 12 when started messing with weights, got to 18 stone at 18, slacked for few years and now back at 18 stone age 22 with diet at around 8000 cals most days. It gives me the gains i want/need to grow


Fair enough mate!

Must be an impressive diet, care to share a typical days eating out of pure interest?


----------



## hackskii

I like both but the sides mg per mg was far worse with tren.

Shutdown from deca was super bad.

But the suggestion of running both probably not needed as they both are 19-nortestosterones so either or would be fine.

I found I was aggressive on deca.


----------



## sizar

Test + Tren + anavar is the way forward


----------



## hackskii

I like the synergy of mast, test, and tren, I felt awesome on that.


----------



## Mingster

I'm a big fan of deca and have never tried tren in 30 years of training. However, I'm going to break my duck and give it a go with my next cycle so should be interesting....


----------



## stone14

i prefer tren, but on a full mass cycle i prefer deca, save the tren for a lean/hardening cycle with lower bf, less water, to see its visual effects better


----------



## Sionnach

Tren or Deca? This has got to be a joke


----------



## Mingster

rippedgreg said:


> Tren or Deca? This has got to be a joke


In what way, Greg?

Unless people have done several cycles with each compound I think it is pretty difficult to judge between the two tbh. A lot depends on how you run them, the type of training methods you use and, most importantly the diet employed. Until you have the experience of several cycles of each using different factors alongside it is impossible to judge their effectiveness.

It is way to simple to say tren gives you strength and keeps you lean and deca gives you size but also bloat.

My last cycle consisted of 6 week bulks followed by 4 week cuts and I used a gram of deca weekly throughout both bulks and cuts with minimal water retention and good lean gains.


----------



## RowRow

I prefer tren as a drug to deca just by the way i feel on it more than anything.

Strength wise both pretty equal for me.

Size again both been good.

I prefer tren though.


----------



## Hotdog147

Mingster said:


> In what way, Greg?
> 
> Unless people have done several cycles with each compound I think it is pretty difficult to judge between the two tbh. A lot depends on how you run them, the type of training methods you use and, most importantly the diet employed. Until you have the experience of several cycles of each using different factors alongside it is impossible to judge their effectiveness.
> 
> It is way to simple to say tren gives you strength and keeps you lean and deca gives you size but also bloat.
> 
> My last cycle consisted of 6 week bulks followed by 4 week cuts and I used a gram of deca weekly throughout both bulks and cuts with minimal water retention and good lean gains.


Very good post mate

Deca is the only med that has bloated me tbh, even with a good diet and letro eod as an AI, do you use the ace inhibitor method for keeping bloat down mate?


----------



## KRIS_B

In my experience I would vote tren as the better compound to use. And the reasons I believe this is because I feel Deca doesn't give a very good look compared to tren , I feel it makes you look bloated all of the time, also it aromatises alot more aswell and I feel you shut down worse from it. with regards to tren , whilst I feel is the worse side effect is the breathing side of things , the strength ,overall look and performance is better


----------



## Mingster

Hotdog147 said:


> Very good post mate
> 
> Deca is the only med that has bloated me tbh, even with a good diet and letro eod as an AI, do you use the ace inhibitor method for keeping bloat down mate?


Not in the conventional sense mate. I'm on trt so don't come off aas. I run an AI at certain times when I feel my oestrogen levels have risen rather than in regular year round doses. I hold very little water with any meds tbh.


----------



## majormuscle

I prefer deca although water retention can be a problem I find sides with tren can be harsh earlier in the year I used 1 g test e with around 8-900 mg deca noticeable sides were water retention and some hot flushes but lots of size and strength then switched the deca for tren a and got a definite drop in strength although I think this was linked to the fact that the tren caused me to lose my appetite and only get about 5 hours sleep a night which is why i find my training is better on deca


----------



## DutchTony

Hotdog147 said:


> Very good post mate
> 
> Deca is the only med that has bloated me tbh, even with a good diet and letro eod as an AI, *do you use the ace inhibitor method for keeping bloat down mate?*


I definately will be using one on Deca cycle


----------



## C.Hill

Like mingster I've got fcuk all bloat from deca.


----------



## Reaper 2X3

Currently running a Deca Test cycle. Last was a Tren cycle and next is a Rip Blend Tren cycle. I like Deca for a bulk, but made me laugh at someone saying their face is alike a hamster.......my body is looking as ripped as its ever been at the minute but my face makes me look like ive been in the cookie jar to much!!!!

Deca for winter bulks ( i live in Dubai so i consider Summer as winter as its too hot to go outside and winter months are for the beach) and Tren to lean up and get the hard look.

But i get great strength from Deca tho. Not sure why you are saying you dont?


----------



## corporates

Am only a third into my cycle, test 500, winny 75, var 50 clen (3week cycle) and will prob do deca once i stop the orals to replace winny and var.

Only my first inject cycle, lost 10% body fat so far, so going well.


----------



## zack amin

why? winny and var are pritty much used for the opposite of deca:confused1: deca takes about 6weeks to peak? so it would be beneficial to run it alongside your test, unless your on a long cycle?


----------



## iElite

So back to topic.

Would anybody be able to give an explanation as to what each drug does to them run on the same diet? Compare effects if both run on a bulking diet? Quite curious..

Tren seems to harden, define and bring out muscle definition. I had to discontinue my Deca course, so would love to here some experienced views on how you feel it actually compared on the same diet.


----------



## NorthernSoul

maged said:


> read carefully... i said i am not a gyno pron... so i myself dont use ai...i dont need it, but others may need it cuz they r senstive to gyno...


wish i was you


----------



## RowRow

iElite said:


> So back to topic.
> 
> Would anybody be able to give an explanation as to what each drug does to them run on the same diet? Compare effects if both run on a bulking diet? Quite curious..
> 
> Tren seems to harden, define and bring out muscle definition. I had to discontinue my Deca course, so would love to here some experienced views on how you feel it actually compared on the same diet.


Deca makes me bloofy even with an AI, happy and damn strong. Size is good but not as good as tren.

Tren makes me like granite, drastic change in shape, strength goes up well not like deca though. And I drop bodyfat or at least appear to, vascularity shoots up.

I've found I like deca bulks and tren bulks equally.

I like to go from a deca bulk to a tren recomp because I can make the most out of the deca strength gains heading into the recomp to gain further.

Going to start playing with deca and tren in the same cycle various ratios and the such.


----------



## boxinmetx

i am dying to try tren but the thing that really puts me off is what you hear about how it affects ur cardio?? i'm not really fit and hardly do cardio, the only cardio i do is in work, i thought being an aborist climber would mean i was fit but i was walking up a field the other day and i was stopping for breathers, really made me think about how tren would affect me physically


----------



## boxinmetx

stone14 said:


> i prefer tren, but on a full mass cycle i prefer deca, save the tren for a lean/hardening cycle with lower bf, less water, to see its visual effects better


hey, does tren affect u physically cardio wise? that is the only thing stopping me from giving it a try


----------



## hackskii

boxinmetx said:


> hey, does tren affect u physically cardio wise? that is the only thing stopping me from giving it a try


It sure does, I noticed I got winded easy with that, and I got sweaty doing the smallest things, and my face was a grease manufacturing plant, I would wipe out the pillows in oil and the wife hated that.

Oh, and some Stage II stroke range blood pressure...lol


----------



## boxinmetx

hackskii said:


> It sure does, I noticed I got winded easy with that, and I got sweaty doing the smallest things, and my face was a grease manufacturing plant, I would wipe out the pillows in oil and the wife hated that.
> 
> Oh, and some Stage II stroke range blood pressure...lol


nice lol, is it worth it and was you worried?? seems a bit intense but everyone seems to say it is worth it and they sound bad but they are harmless but how can ppl be sure


----------



## hackskii

boxinmetx said:


> nice lol, is it worth it and was you worried?? seems a bit intense but everyone seems to say it is worth it and they sound bad but they are harmless but how can ppl be sure


Well, the blood pressure would be my first red flag.

Not sure why tren does this, but pretty common, the grease slick on the pillows really upset my wife, she was doing the pillow cases every other day and that gave her more work to do. :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou

boxinmetx said:


> hey, does tren affect u physically cardio wise? that is the only thing stopping me from giving it a try


I'm the nicest, calm, quiet, laid back person I know, but on tren I would ****ing kill you for even looking in my direction, and I'm on only 300mg a week, it messes with my head so bad :huh: but no other bad side effects though


----------



## Guest

Deca for me overall.

Tren for me yielded great results, but the cons far out weighed the pro's. Constant sweating, uncomfortable feeling, nightmares, irritable and an awful temper. Sex drive was off the scales, I would seriously have fcuked the crack of dawn if I could. It really does change the way you head works. Far too strong imho.

Strength increase was very good, but honestly not that much better than I get with deca/test.

Deca has always been good old faithful, strength and mass. Ive never really seemed to bloat that bad on deca, plenty of water, vit c and adex seems to keep it at bay. Even while I was on the dbol to start I didnt get much.

No trouble sleeping, no mood swings.

Most of the gains with none of the tren sides.


----------



## solidcecil

Both


----------



## Wlkir100

Tren has a bad effect on BP and ergogenic performance, thats really true... Even with a more athletic aesthetic look on diet because of very low body fat, I feel like a 100 kilo bodybuilding monster in terms of breathing - thats annoying.

But Tren is just the unquestioned king for me - nevermind if massbuilding or dieting - its just efficient at low doses and effective as hell. So no need to wonder because of nasty sides, it's potent as fuark, so all sides are legit.

But I wonder why some people have got these libido issues on tren and some don't? I just use a very low dose of Test ... kind of TRT-dose of Test (around 140mg / week), drop some Masterone (also 140mg) and main part of cycle is tren (280-300mg). Libido is even after weeks still up. (HCG on cycle of course). And this cycle is for me the absolute universal king.

Just very annoying BP sides , shortness of breath and trensomnia (treated with a little miracle supplement called melatonine).


----------



## cas

I'm about to ho on my first real deca cycle, 600mg deca 300mg npp and 300mg test.

I always use tren, so I am looking forward to seeing the difference.


----------



## mattske

Dave said:


> Sex drive was off the scales, I would seriously have fcuked the crack of dawn if I could.


This has just made my day! :lol:


----------



## JustConsulting

what russian tren ace ?the name ....?`m interested.thx


----------



## bigbudy

Arl russia probably?!


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

I find tren hard on my joints, but i love it. Better than Deca.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Also i find Tren can make you too strong for your joints and connective tissue. Leading to way too much confidence when lifting. I find my muscles want more weight but my joints say NO WAY! With deca , i dont get this.


----------



## hackskii

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Also i find Tren can make you too strong for your joints and connective tissue. Leading to way too much confidence when lifting. I find my muscles want more weight but my joints say NO WAY! With deca , i dont get this.


Common problem with steroids, hell you can tear stuff loose if you are not careful.


----------



## tocoboy

rite guy im in some major need of advice here lol!!! im 24years old 5"10 and 13.5 stone and recently done a course of prochems sus and deca 10ml bottles 2ml every 3 days till it was finished lol tbh didn't relly do any research and just jabbing and chasing size I got some nice gains any way ill cut to the chase ive got sus and deca again also got t400 and dbols im looking to stack up rapidly but I dnt really know what safty I should be takin I dnt have a clue if im honest and also dnt know what doesage would be safe for me aswell could any one put me right and give me some advice as to wtf im doing lol thanks guys


----------



## Strength.inc

tocoboy said:


> rite guy im in some major need of advice here lol!!! im 24years old 5"10 and 13.5 stone and recently done a course of prochems sus and deca 10ml bottles 2ml every 3 days till it was finished lol tbh didn't relly do any research and just jabbing and chasing size I got some nice gains any way ill cut to the chase ive got sus and deca again also got t400 and dbols im looking to stack up rapidly but I dnt really know what safty I should be takin I dnt have a clue if im honest and also dnt know what doesage would be safe for me aswell could any one put me right and give me some advice as to wtf im doing lol thanks guys


My advice would be to learn some grammer, do your research and stop taking gear until you know what you are doing.

Alternatively just take everything all at once.


----------



## PHMG

Strength.inc said:


> My advice would be to learn some grammer, do your research and stop taking gear until you know what you are doing.
> 
> Alternatively just take everything all at once.


Oh you didn't just write "grammer" did you??? :lol:


----------



## tocoboy

my response is im only looking for help mate not smart **** replys like urs .. pr**k


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

tocoboy said:


> my response is im only looking for help mate not smart **** replys like urs .. pr**k


start a new thread, you'll get more help. and reel the attitude in a bit if you want people to help


----------



## tocoboy

mate how do I start a thread im just new and itsnot my attitude brother im only looking for help and hes rabbling about grammers and tellin me to hit my self up with everything at once


----------



## Nuts

tocoboy said:


> my response is im only looking for help mate not smart **** replys like urs .. pr**k


 It looked like he was giving you advice :confused1: maybe you should start your own thread and be a little more polite... Just an observation.


----------



## tocoboy

how do I start a thread mate


----------



## Nuts

tocoboy said:


> how do I start a thread mate


When you reply to someone you need to reply with quote so that they know you have replied to their comment, go to forum select the correct forum section and then click on start new thread.


----------



## stuey99

PHMG said:


> Oh you didn't just write "grammer" did you??? :lol:


Lol


----------



## darren-mcvicar

i use tren acatate 100mg and deca 300mg i take a shot of tren every second day and a shot of deca every three days the gains are amazing and a feel so much tighter and packing on a good it of muscle bulk .... as for side affects **** me man i cant sleep at night misses is always thinking i have ****ed the bed because of the amount of sweat small price to pay tho


----------



## infernal0988

isnt this thread ancient ? & the OP isnt this the guy who drove a top member from the forum by stalking him & being all creepy ?


----------



## Dead lee

Will be using them both combined in the next two weeks so will see how that goes.


----------



## Benchbum

Dead lee said:


> Will be using them both combined in the next two weeks so will see how that goes.


For how long?

I ran tren an decca together a while ago with out caber and could have wet nursed....


----------



## Dead lee

Benchbum said:


> For how long?
> 
> I ran tren an decca together a while ago with out caber and could have wet nursed....


not long around 6 weeks with esters considered, do you mean lactating?

iv run them together before for a short period with good results


----------



## Benchbum

Yea, lactating hard.... This was a good few years ago when I used to just bang in whatever I could get along side a g of test because it's 'what strongmen do'


----------



## Dead lee

Benchbum said:


> Yea, lactating hard.... This was a good few years ago when I used to just bang in whatever I could get along side a g of test because it's 'what strongmen do'


Lol around 1 g total is enough for me to many sides for my liking

iv got enough caber anyway on standby if if something goes wrong, I'm not expecting any trouble


----------



## Benchbum

Same I tend to stick to 3-400mg test 3-400mg something extra and oral kicker


----------



## Guest

infernal0988 said:


> isnt this thread ancient ? & the OP isnt this the guy who drove a top member from the forum by stalking him & being all creepy ?


Seen this a few times and did wonder what happened to this bloke, his lights on but no posts, strange... :confused1:


----------



## infernal0988

Hafpor said:


> Seen this a few times and did wonder what happened to this bloke, his lights on but no posts, strange... :confused1:


Pretty sure now that his the guy who stalked a pretty prominent member on the forum i`m talking creepy stalking real creepy.


----------



## HenchPanda91

AceOfSpadez said:


> whats the benefits to adding EQUPOISE to a trenbolone cycle? and at what dosage? cause i been thinking somewhere in the future about doing.
> 
> 1-4 Anadrol 100mg
> 
> test e 800mg
> 
> tren e 600mg
> 
> Eq u 1000mg


im interested in this as i wanted to do 350mg mast P, 350mg tren A, 1g test P, 1g EQ, using shrt esters as eq wont kick in for 8wks, i would lower test down and up mthe tren every 4-6wks


----------



## Drew1975

44carl44 said:


> Tren for lean gains.when I am on deca no mater how good my diet is or taking an ai I always keep a tone of water and have a face like a hampster.


 PMSL lol ...wtf


----------



## realgains89

God damn, its been a long time since i posted this s**t , both completely different steroids, like comparing a chair to cheese


----------



## realgains89

Dead lee said:


> Will be using them both combined in the next two weeks so will see how that goes.


 bad ass


----------



## realgains89

Mingster said:


> Not in the conventional sense mate. I'm on trt so don't come off aas. I run an AI at certain times when I feel my oestrogen levels have risen rather than in regular year round doses. I hold very little water with any meds tbh.


 Hows the TRT treating you these days?


----------



## Mingster

Wow, this is a blast from the past.

I'm doing ok mate. Been on nebido for a little over 5 years now, and haven't ran a cycle for nearly as long. I've lost a bit of size but have improved my condition and am much fitter now, so I'm happy with that. If I can maintain a decent body fat level, a reasonable amount of strength, and good overall fitness I'm happy. The days of pulling up trees are long gone lol.


----------



## Dead lee

realgains89 said:


> bad ass


 Smart ass?


----------



## stuey99

realgains89 said:


> God damn, its been a long time since i posted this s**t , both completely different steroids, like comparing a chair to cheese


 I like both chairs AND cheese!!


----------



## Rew Rage

Guest Dave said:


> Deca for me overall.
> 
> Tren for me yielded great results, but the cons far out weighed the pro's. Constant sweating, uncomfortable feeling, nightmares, irritable and an awful temper. Sex drive was off the scales, I would seriously have fcuked the crack of dawn if I could. It really does change the way you head works. Far too strong imho.
> 
> Strength increase was very good, but honestly not that much better than I get with deca/test.
> 
> Deca has always been good old faithful, strength and mass. Ive never really seemed to bloat that bad on deca, plenty of water, vit c and adex seems to keep it at bay. Even while I was on the dbol to start I didnt get much.
> 
> No trouble sleeping, no mood swings.
> 
> Most of the gains with none of the tren sides.


 Though i was the only one of who got the nightmares of tren i mean their so bad sometimes wake up lucky to be alive, terrified! i aint funny and yeah temper had to come off being snappy for no reason with the family, not good man.


----------



## Dead lee

stuey99 said:


> I like both chairs AND cheese!!


 Tren is da cheese :thumb


----------



## stuey99

Dead lee said:


> Tren is da cheese :thumb


 Hahaha great ****in comment mate!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

I tried deca on my last bulk. For me deca doesn't come close to tren in any sense, especially strength. Maybe I just respond to tren better but I wasn't impressed with deca.


----------



## stuey99

Ross1991 said:


> I tried deca on my last bulk. For me deca doesn't come close to tren in any sense, especially strength. Maybe I just respond to tren better but I wasn't impressed with deca.


 There's absolutely no comparison imo. I think alot of guys see deca as better for bulking because they look bigger on cycle...the same goes for anadrol vs winstrol etc etc.

Tren enables you to bulk without worrying about fat gain (at least it does for me).

If I walk in a supermarket for brandy, I'm walking out with Hennesy XO not a bottle of Sainsbury's own. Same goes for when I'm ordering for a cycle.


----------



## JUICE1

stuey99 said:


> There's absolutely no comparison imo. I think alot of guys see deca as better for bulking because they look bigger on cycle...the same goes for anadrol vs winstrol etc etc.
> 
> Tren enables you to bulk without worrying about fat gain (at least it does for me).
> 
> If I walk in a supermarket for brandy, I'm walking out with Hennesy XO not a bottle of Sainsbury's own. Same goes for when I'm ordering for a cycle.


 I'm bulking on NPP for the first time (technically I used it briefly last year but I'm pretty sure it was bunkers) and definitely prefer it to Tren so far.

Better strength, better appetite, better sleep, no acid reflux, more energy in gym and I don't seem bloated at all even @ 600mg/week.

The gains seem better but that could be down to me training/recovering better and maybe some water retention although it doesn't look like it at all.

Very much doubt I'll be using Tren as a main bulking compound from now on. I might add in 200-300mg Tren to a bulk but definintely nothing beyond that.

*If I walk in a supermarket for brandy, I'm walking out with Hennesy XO not a bottle of Sainsbury's own.*

They both get you the same amount drunk


----------



## stuey99

JUICE1 said:


> *If I walk in a supermarket for brandy, I'm walking out with Hennesy XO not a bottle of Sainsbury's own.*
> 
> They both get you the same amount drunk


 Yeah but I like quality...hence tren over deca lol


----------



## JUICE1

stuey99 said:


> Yeah but I like quality...hence tren over deca lol


 I guess. To me strength doesn't always = quality. Tren is stronger than Nandrolone but that doesn't necessarily make it better to use for every goal. If Tren makes you feel like dog s**t and the sides make it difficult for you to bulk on is it really a better compound to use even though it's technically more powerful? Even if the results are a bit better at the end of the blast the better quality compound to me is the one that made me feel and perform the best while still giving me results I'm satisfied with. DNP is the strongest fat loss drug does that make it the Hennessy of weight loss? lol

Objectively speaking Tren is stronger than Nandrolone but at least so far my subjective opinion is that I'd rather run Nandrolone for bulking (and I've bulked on Tren 3 times).


----------



## stuey99

JUICE1 said:


> I guess. To me strength doesn't always = quality. Tren is stronger than Nandrolone but that doesn't necessarily make it better to use for every goal. If Tren makes you feel like dog s**t and the sides make it difficult for you to bulk on is it really a better compound to use even though it's technically more powerful? Even if the results are a bit better at the end of the blast the better quality compound to me is the one that made me feel and perform the best while still giving me results I'm satisfied with. DNP is the strongest fat loss drug does that make it the Hennessy of weight loss? lol
> 
> Objectively speaking Tren is stronger than Nandrolone but at least so far my subjective opinion is that I'd rather run Nandrolone for bulking (and I've bulked on Tren 3 times).


 Don't get me wrong, I believe all being well tren wipes the floor with deca...of course if you get nasty sides from tren then you won't get the results you should so deca is the next best option.

I mean for me, the Dodge Wildcat is by far the best motor out there...but for someone who can't handle a hemi and ends up spinning off the road every 5 minutes there's always the Nissan Micra lol


----------



## GMO

just use trest, its like a cross of npp and tren ace with a bit dbol chucked in


----------



## realgains89

Dead lee said:


> Tren is da cheese :thumb


 Would i ever


----------



## Testjuice

AceOfSpadez said:


> *Dianabol, Test, Deca - Cycle 1*
> 
> Deca is considerd the best bulker but others say that trenbolone is better, not only are the gains better on trenbolone, but the strength gains are out the roof, and it also helps with fat loss, providing you eat clean.
> 
> *Anadrol, Test, Tren - Cycle 2*
> 
> Trenbolone is considerd the GOD of steroids, its said to be the best Bulker and Cutter, but is also said to have the most negative effects on the user.
> 
> I'm looking for individuals that have used both trenbolone, and deca cycles, for bulking purposes, without bringing up the negative sides as we all know (trens the worst), which of these cycles do you find is the best for EVERYTHING associated with steroids. (Strength, Fatloss, Gains, muscle hardness and tone)
> 
> I'm after opinions, so far im told that trenbolone does everything, Enhances your physique, promotes fat loss, insane strength, builds up muscle faster then any other steroid, providing the user trains, eats, and sleeps.


 Makes my hair fall out and f**ks my sleep. Never again

test e and deca for me all day long


----------



## JUICE1

GMO said:


> just use trest, its like a cross of npp and tren ace with a bit dbol chucked in


 And most people seem to just try it once and never again.


----------



## GMO

JUICE1 said:


> And most people seem to just try it once and never again.


 most likely due to price, its a good med, just let down by hype and price


----------



## stuey99

GMO said:


> just use trest, its like a cross of npp and tren ace with a bit dbol chucked in


 Stop saying s**t like this man!! You're making me drool!!!


----------



## GMO

stuey99 said:


> Stop saying s**t like this man!! You're making me drool!!!


 lmao.. it a great med mate and tbh I was a bit harsh on it to start with as I felt let down, as on paper I should be mutating but for 350mg ew it not doing a bad job at all,


----------



## bonacris

GMO said:


> lmao.. it a great med mate and tbh I was a bit harsh on it to start with as I felt let down, as on paper I should be mutating but for 350mg ew it not doing a bad job at all,


 Would you run it again though?


----------



## stuey99

GMO said:


> lmao.. it a great med mate and tbh I was a bit harsh on it to start with as I felt let down, as on paper I should be mutating but for 350mg ew it not doing a bad job at all,


 What are we thinking on eod jabs for trest?


----------



## SlinMeister

AceOfSpadez said:


> *Dianabol, Test, Deca - Cycle 1*
> 
> Deca is considerd the best bulker but others say that trenbolone is better, not only are the gains better on trenbolone, but the strength gains are out the roof, and it also helps with fat loss, providing you eat clean.
> 
> *Anadrol, Test, Tren - Cycle 2*
> 
> Trenbolone is considerd the GOD of steroids, its said to be the best Bulker and Cutter, but is also said to have the most negative effects on the user.
> 
> I'm looking for individuals that have used both trenbolone, and deca cycles, for bulking purposes, without bringing up the negative sides as we all know (trens the worst), which of these cycles do you find is the best for EVERYTHING associated with steroids. (Strength, Fatloss, Gains, muscle hardness and tone)
> 
> I'm after opinions, so far im told that trenbolone does everything, Enhances your physique, promotes fat loss, insane strength, builds up muscle faster then any other steroid, providing the user trains, eats, and sleeps.


 Just run Test Deca Tren Dbol Anadrol and embrace a big pair of tits 

Now i will read all the pages... interesting discussion!


----------



## GMO

bonacris said:


> Would you run it again though?


 yes, tbh mate i reckon i would . it just the price is off putting, it is however the only 19/nor that really agreed with me , nandrolone make me lethargic and tren turns me into a nut job, i feel spot on with this,


----------



## GMO

stuey99 said:


> What are we thinking on eod jabs for trest?


 doing 50mg ed mate but 100mg eod would be fine i reckon,


----------



## Musiqizme

Kiwi said:


> I like both
> 
> Deca good as it takes away my knee pain ( arthritis). Don't have issues with water retention. My last cycle of test and deca I had nice lean gains with veins popping out over my arms, chest etc.
> 
> Tren good strength gains, muscles look nice and hard. Bit of tossing and turning at nights with some sweating, nothing too bad though.
> 
> While on a test and deca cycle one time I added in 4 weeks of tren a as well. That gave me some very nice strength gains.


 So I'm about to run a 16 week test e and deca cycle and was thinking of adding tren in on last 4 weeks, which tren did you use? Tren ace or tren E? And at what dose?


----------



## St. Michael

Musiqizme said:


> So I'm about to run a 16 week test e and deca cycle and was thinking of adding tren in on last 4 weeks, which tren did you use? Tren ace or tren E? And at what dose?


 This looks like my plan. Starting Monday -

1-10 Deca/test

11 - 12 Deca/test/tren

13-16 Test/tren

There's only a 2 week period where I'm using all three, but deca has such a long ramp down that I'll still be feeling it weeks 13-14. I'm using a mix of trenA and trenE from 11-16.


----------



## ElChapo

PharmaSay said:


> Never had any steroid negatively affect my performance. I dont even need any pct meds to recover either


 No issues on tren only for me. Erections were harder than normal in fact. People respond differently to everything.


----------

